# Sunday 5-15 at Langdon



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

NE winds killed any hope of catching much at Langdon on Sunday. There were plenty of Ladyfish snapping beyond the bar, but nothing else. We saw 5-6 other guys set up, but they caught nothing either. Maybe today (Monday).

We'll be there at Langdon (3 of us), so stop by and say hello. My beach cart has a blue, styrafoam snout for hanging rigs.

RTR

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Catch 'em up. I'll be doing the Monday morning blues at work.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I will be looking forward to hearing reports!!! I hate when those winds make it seem like all the fish have vanished.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that ain't good, but maybe today will be much better. I'm hoping to see a good report later. I had to return to work today after being on vacation for the last three weeks, it was awful ! I sure miss pomp fishing every day ! I need to win the lottery, dang all this working everyday stuff. Lol. Good luck!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Much better on Tuesday. I caught 2 reds during the morning; nothing after noon. I was alone, so the pics aren't great. Both were over 28", so they got their freedom.

The guys next to me had 9 rods out, and caught 2 reds and a good Pompano. I hooked only one pomp, and lost it at the beach (looked under sized -- quick release  ).



















BTW, we fished at 2nd pullout on Tuesday.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice, it's always better when you get your string stretched.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice, it's always better when you get your string stretched.


Indeed. 

Did I mention the seagull?? :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## 2Stater (Mar 21, 2016)

Chechem said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Did I mention the seagull?? :whistling::whistling::whistling:


Hardy har har! You're a regular comedian.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

2Stater said:


> Hardy har har! You're a regular comedian.


Look, the seagull flew into your line. All would have been well, except the fat redhead nearby came to start some crap.

"If we can't see the line, they sure can't."
I replied, "Actually, seagulls have much better vision than us."
She was pissed that we'd fish a beach where seagulls live. 

Maybe I should have said, "If you can't see your feet, maybe you should stop eating!"
:whistling:


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Fred said he had no trouble seeing monofilament. And he's a bird (sorta).


----------



## 2Stater (Mar 21, 2016)

Chechem said:


> Look, the seagull flew into your line. All would have been well, except the fat redhead nearby came to start some crap.
> 
> "If we can't see the line, they sure can't."
> I replied, "Actually, seagulls have much better vision than us."
> ...


....and maybe she and her lard azz hubby shouldn't have plopped down right next to us if that sort of thing bothers her. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

2Stater said:


> ....and maybe she and her lard azz hubby shouldn't have plopped down right next to us if that sort of thing bothers her. :thumbsup:


Clearly, that's the issue. They arrived 4 hours after us, then decided they were unhappy with us (fishermen) as neighbors. After scowling at us for a while, the seagull gave fatty an excuse to confront us directly. 

NOTE: Beware of fat, ugly women with odd-colored hair and an attitude. Have your gaff ready!!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2Stater (Mar 21, 2016)

Chechem said:


> Clearly, that's the issue. They arrived 4 hours after us, then decided they were unhappy with us (fishermen) as neighbors. After scowling at us for a while, the seagull gave fatty an excuse to confront us directly.
> 
> NOTE: Beware of fat, ugly women with odd-colored hair and an attitude. Have your gaff ready!!
> :thumbup::thumbup:


....and if you have to use it on said ugly woman, be sure to clean it thoroughly after use.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Chechem said:


> Clearly, that's the issue. *They arrived 4 hours after us, then decided they were unhappy with us (fishermen) as neighbors. After scowling at us for a while, the seagull gave fatty an excuse to confront us directly.*
> 
> NOTE: Beware of fat, ugly women with odd-colored hair and an attitude. Have your gaff ready!!
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Did she have an Awbren bumper sticker on her vehicle? :whistling:


----------



## 2Stater (Mar 21, 2016)

Nalt said:


> Did she have an Awbren bumper sticker on her vehicle? :whistling:


 Pretty sure that was Tammy from Clanton.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nalt said:


> Did she have an Awbren bumper sticker on her vehicle? :whistling:


 Never mind. .. I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Never mind. .. I'm not even going to bother.


You seem like a sport, KING. Wish we could have joined up with you last weekend.

:notworthy:


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Never mind. .. I'm not even going to bother.


:laughing: All in good fun my friend, all in good fun...


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Chechem said:


> You seem like a sport, KING. Wish we could have joined up with you last weekend.
> 
> :notworthy:


This ^ Maybe next time...:thumbup1:


----------

